# New Reptile Shop-Buckingham, near Milton Keynes.



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Bicester Exotics has just opened a new Reptile Shop in Buckingham, near Milton Keynes. We are at 63 Nelson Street, Buckingham, MK18 1BT, and are open 7 days a week. Our opening hours are 10am till 6pm Monday to Saturday and 10am till 4pm Sundays.

We are stocking various species of reptiles and amphibians, as well as inverts, live and frozen foods, vivariums, heating, lighting etc etc. 

Pay us a visit soon, a friendly greeting awaits you.

Find us on facebook- Bicester Exotics.

New website will be active soon!


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Bicester Exotics has just opened a new Reptile Shop in Buckingham, near Milton Keynes. We are at 63 Nelson Street, Buckingham, MK18 1BT, and are open 7 days a week. Our opening hours are 10am till 6pm Monday to Saturday and 10.30 till 4.30pm on Sundays.

We are stocking various species of reptiles and amphibians, as well as inverts, live and frozen foods, vivariums, heating, lighting etc etc. 

Brands stocked include: Arcadia, Exo-Terra, Microclimate, Pro-Rep, Terapod, White Python, Vivexotic, Zoo-Med and more, all at very competitive prices.

Livefood at £2.50 per tub, 3 tubs for £6 or 4 tubs for £7.

Pay us a visit soon, a friendly greeting awaits you.

Find us on facebook- Bicester Exotics.

New website now active: Bicester Exotics | exotic animals | Buckingham


----------

